# Eclipse - Einstellungen zum Erzeugen von Programmen



## Caralynn (16. Dezember 2007)

Huhu,

nachdem ich heute herausgefunden habe, dass es von Eclipse scheinbar auch eine PHP-Plugin gibt, habe ich mir diesen Koloss "versucht" zu installieren - komme eher aus der Ecke Visual Studio :-(

Die C/C++ Eclipse Platform (Version: 3.3.1.1) scheint auch zu laufen, nur das Erzeugen von Programmen macht noch etwas Sorgen, ich vermute, mit dem Build-Daten stimmt etwas noch nicht. 

Umgebungsvariablen sind gesetzt, sowohl für MinGW als auch MSYS (habe versucht diese Installationsanleitung zu befolgen)

Beim rechten Mausklick auf mein Hello-World-Projekt erscheint unter Properties/C/C++-Build die Meldung "The configuration support is not installed on the system"... ein Klick auf Build erzeugt scheinbar keine Fehler, Run geht aber nicht, es erscheint: "Launch failed no binaries" :-(

Wenn das mal läuft, wüsste ich auch noch gerne, was ich mit dem PHP-Download für Eclipse denn dann anfangen soll 

_Irgendwie sind solche Stöpsel-Programme nichts für mich :-( :-(_

Viele Grüße,
Katharina


----------



## cesupa (16. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

also erstmal vorab: PHP und C++ sind unterschiedliche Sachen. Wenn du mit eclipse C++ programmieren willst, dann brauchst du entweder das CDT-Plugin oder du lädst dir gleich eclipse mit dem Plugin runter:

http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/

Wenn du PHP skripten willst, brauchst du das entsprechende Plugin dafür.

Wenn die Sache mit dem MinGW nicht funktioniert, kann es sein, dass die entsprechende Umgebungsvariable nicht gestetzt ist, das kannst du wie folgt beheben:

Start->rechter Mausklick auf Arbeitsplatz->Eigenschaften->Erweiter->Umgebungsvariablen
Dann auf Path in der unteren Liste klicken und auf bearbeiten, jetzt am Ende mit einem Semikolon getrennt den bin-Ordner deiner MinGW-Installation eintragen, also z.B.: C:\MinGW\bin

jetzt müsste es funktionieren, ansonsten eclipse mit CDT nochmal neu installieren.

Gruß
cesupa


----------



## Caralynn (16. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

dass das unterschiedliche Sachen sind, ist mir auch klar... da ich allerdings beides programmiere(n können soll), liegt der Schluss nahe, sowohl C/C++ als auch das PHP-Plugin zu installieren. Und angefangen habe ich mit C/C++...



Caralynn hat gesagt.:


> Umgebungsvariablen sind gesetzt



Wie gesagt... die Umgebungsvariablen sind gesetzt... gibts es nirgends eine deppensichere Anleitung zur Installation? Oder ein Paket, in dem alles enthalten ist, örks.

VG,
Katharina


----------



## cesupa (16. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn du das PHP-Plugin hast, dann müssten da glaube ich zwei Ordner drin sein. Starte mal eclipse. Dann gehst du auf Help->Software Updates->Manage Configuration->Add an extension location und suchst die zwei entpackten Ordner raus. Beim nächsten Start müsste eclipse dann PHP mit drin haben.


----------

